# Back alley update



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok I finished the N.Y. Back alley,added a phone booth,more trash cans and trash a lady sitting on the fire escape and a few parts around the car as well as a telephone pole.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Another shot
View attachment 256203


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I like it even better. :cheers2:


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks so much Milton. I'm now working on an old country abandon house.


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

The smalls do it again. The trash makes it. Nice job.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks Dave


----------

